# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Seoul - Cheongsa Chorong - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Khai trương từ năm 1998, Cheongsa Chorong đã trở thành một trong những nhà hàng nổi tiếng nhất Itaewon, đặc biệt là đối với các du khách Nhật Bản và Trung Quốc. Nơi đây phục vụ rất nhiều món ăn truyền thống Hàn Quốc và có những buổi biểu diễn truyền thống dài 30 phút gồm seungmu (Vũ điệu của Phật tử), taepyeongmu (Điệu vũ Đại Bình), và jangogochum (Múa trống) vào lúc 7 giờ mỗi tối.

*ĐỊA CHỈ* :
Seoul Yongsan-gu Hannam-dong 738-34

*LIÊN HỆ* :
- Số điện thoại Du lịch Hàn Quốc:
+82-2-1330
(Hàn, Anh, Nhật, Trung Quốc)
- Thông tin thêm:
+82-2-794-1177
(Hàn Quốc, Anh, Nhật Bản, Trung Quốc)

*Ngày đóng cửa:*
Tết Nguyên đán và Lễ Chuseok

*Giờ làm việc:*
7:00 - 22:00

*Thực đơn:*
- Seonjeongsik (Bữa ăn truyền thống):35.000 won 
- Soegogi Modum (Bò thập cẩm): 30.000 won




*Đề nghị dành cho khách du lịch:*
- Hanjeongsik (Bữa ăn truyền thống Hàn Quốc): 35.000~60.000 won

*Các khoản thuế:*
Bao gồm VAT

*Thẻ tín dụng:*
Chấp nhận

*Hỗ trợ cho người nước ngoài*
Tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung Quốc




_(Koreataste.org)_



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## salenadallas@yahoo.com

up chúc đông khách

----------


## mihio

nhìn đẹp quá đi thôi,nhưng mà ăn đồ HQ cũng hơi khó ăn,nhiều món nhìn ngon nhưng ăn chẳng ngon tí nào ví dụ mì đen,mì lạnh

----------

